

Font Awesome 4.0 Released - faster selectors, less code, & better compatibility - fortawesome
http://fontawesome.io/whats-new/?r=hn&v=4.0.0

======
Etab
Looks awesome! Font Awesome is awesome. Awesome.

I'm going to feel like a real winner when I deploy my application that uses
Bootstrap 2.3 and Font Awesome 3 since the latest re-writes of both came out
while I was 75-80% done with my project.

~~~
jamieomatthews
I wouldn't worry too much about being on Font Awesome 3, most of the changes
are purely semantic.

~~~
fortawesome
Very true. We're also seeing CSS selector speed improvements of about 30% in
webkit. Hoping to do a write-up soon.

------
rholdy
Well Done! The naming convention updates are going to be very useful.

------
andyl
The new naming convention is great.

~~~
dccoolgai
Agreed...I love how they do the direction [-left],[-right] and outline [-o]
thing. I already loved FA, this release just makes it even cooler.

~~~
sorahn
I just wish more things had -o variants now.

